# albino retic genetics question



## RICHW7 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi, quick question, I cant find the answer on the net so what would the outcome of 

Genetic stripe 100% het white phase x lavender albino be ? thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Genetic stripe 100% het white phase x lavender albino. This is a two gene pair problem.

Genetic stripe 100% het white phase
Gene pair 1 = two genetic stripe genes (the genetic stripe mutant gene is recessive to its normal counterpart)
Gene pair 2 = a normal gene and a white albino gene

lavender albino:
Gene pair 1 = two normal genes
Gene pair 2 = a purple albino gene and a white albino gene

Result:
1/4 lavender albino het genetic stripe
1/4 white albino het genetic stripe
1/4 het lavender albino het genetic stripe (looks normal)
1/4 het white albino het genetic stripe (looks normal)
(Fractions are the expected result. Actual numbers are likely to differ somewhat.)

White, purple and lavender albinos are a case of multiple alleles. Instead of two possible genes making 3 possible gene pairs, it is a case of three possible genes making 6 possible gene pairs. (Cases of multiple alleles with over a dozen mutants are known.)

The three possible genes are normal, white albino, and purple albino. 

The six possible gene pairs are 
1. two white albino genes produce white albino
2. one white albino gene and one purple albino gene produce lavender albino
3. one white albino gene and one normal gene produce het white albino which looks normal
4. two purple albino genes produce purple albino
5. one purple albino gene and one normal gene produce het purple albino which looks normal
6. two normal genes produce a normal looking snake.

Clear as mud?


----------

